# Painting calipers + hubs - spray or brush?



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

As per title, is it best to spray paint hubs and calipers or apply via brush?

I have done a bit searching and getting mixed reviews. Brush was my preferred but some say you will get brush marks and some say you wont. 

Any views?


----------



## Bakker110 (Feb 5, 2017)

Are you leaving them on the car to do them? I would personally spray them if I couldn't remove them and powder coat/professionally spray them.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

You will always get brush marks with a brush. Thinning the paint and applying it in heavy coats will minimise them but not do away with them completely.

However - on cast calipers the finish is never going to be great anyway so a brush finish would be perfectly acceptable to most. With a steady and patient hand and a fine brush you can get the caliper well painted without stripping it and without getting paint anywhere you dont want it.

To spray them you will need to strip the caliper and mask it all up, so more work - the finish will still be poor as the caliper is rough cast but you won't have brush strokes.


----------

